# Amare Top 10 of 2007



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9fnzEEdoRQM

<param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9fnzEEdoRQM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9fnzEEdoRQM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

http://youtube.com/watch?v=341nhHTNCGM


<param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/341nhHTNCGM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/341nhHTNCGM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I put the video embed links in your post so people don't have to click the link if they don't want to.


Man Amare with some circus shots. That dunk over Smith was insane too.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Haha I remember that Josh Smith dunk. My friend's top 3 fav players are Amare, Nash, and Josh Smith so when that happened he was conflicted.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

amare over josh smith? nasty.


----------

